#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-09
 * ddecator is optimistic about this team :)
<MrChrisDruif> Good to hear ddecator :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'd have that wiki page up on one of my tabs for a few weeks now....finally realized that it got an irc channel
<MrChrisDruif> *The late night revelations* O:-)
 * ddecator always looks for irc channel, lp team, and ML
<pleia2> welcome guys :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai pleia2
<ddecator> thanks pleia2 :)
<ddecator> i swear, everywhere i go, either nhandler and/or pleia2 is there
<pleia2> together we're omnipotent
<ddecator> i think so
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: Your in luck...almost every where I go I see you and those two ;)
<ddecator> MrChrisDruif: haha, i'm only in 7 channels now. i used to be in 18 before i had to reduce my involvement
<ddecator> elizabeth and nathan are in a LOT of channels
<pleia2> yeah, this is window 90
 * ddecator nods
<ddecator> no idea how you keep track of that many
<pleia2> well I certainly don't read everything in all of them, that's for sure :)
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<ddecator> haha, you'd never leave your computer
<MrChrisDruif> That would be neigh impossible to do with 90(+) windows :P
<ddecator> pft, i can never even get around to reading backlog on the 3 active channels i'm in
 * MrChrisDruif only tries to read what is going on at some place....no history for me :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...I'm off to bed.....have a good one :D
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-10
<MrChrisDruif> Hai "for all" :D
<erkan^> Hey MrChrisDruif !
<MrChrisDruif>  How's it going erkan^?
<MrChrisDruif> Did anyone see this link? http://ucubed.info/
<erkan^> Good and U? (-:
<MrChrisDruif> I'm fine....got to work on some document....all documents start to annoy me a bit :P
<erkan^> Ubuntu & Upstream Unconference ?
<erkan^> have you maked that?
<MrChrisDruif> No, why would I give it in Manchester then? :P
 * MrChrisDruif is Dutch ;) (Remember? :P)
<MrChrisDruif> Not that I've got anything against Manchester :)
<MrChrisDruif> Never been there...
<erkan^> me too not
<erkan^> me not too
<AlanBell> I know about it but I am not going, Manchester is too far for me
<MrChrisDruif> AlanBell: For us even further....got to cross the Channel first :P
#ubuntu-for-all 2011-03-13
<r4y> How do I apply this patch?:
<r4y> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63917593/gtk-recordmydesktop_select_window.patch
<AlanBell> hi r4y, this probably isn't the best channel for that kind of question
<AlanBell> try #ubuntu
<AlanBell> or your loco channel
<r4y> So many people
<AlanBell> yeah, I know
<r4y> I am already there
<AlanBell> what country are you in?
<r4y> USA
<r4y> CA
<AlanBell> what state?
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-us-ca would be worth a try
<r4y> OK
<r4y> Well, it was worth a shot
<r4y> Thank you for trying to point me in the right direction, I was at the ubuntu-beginners channel but no ones around
<r4y> at the moment and for the past couple hours
<r4y> o well
<AlanBell> ok, keep trying though
<AlanBell> it is a sunday morning for much of the world
<r4y> Right
<r4y> Maybe I should try when I have more time
<r4y> they helped me find out what bug recordmydesktop has I think but I am unsure
<r4y> Thank you, I am going to go, keep rocking dude
<AlanBell> :)
<r4y> :)
<pleia2> yeah, that was 4:46AM in california, all sleeping :)
#ubuntu-for-all 2013-03-07
<melodie> hello
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> gn
#ubuntu-for-all 2013-03-10
<melodie> hi
<melodie> anyone on board ?
